# Denholms



## paisleymerchant

From 1975 onwards i worked for Denholms Ship Management Have often wondered what has become of some of the old shipmates
So if anyone out there remembers me drop me a line !

The ships that I sailed on were

Gtv Eurofeighter
Gtv Euroliner
Gtv Asiafreighter
Mv Sir John Hunter
Mv Scotstoun
Mv Wellpark
Mv Troll Lake
Mv Loch Lomond
Mv Loch Maree
Mv Stena Sailor
Mv Tor Caledonia
Mv Cast Otter

And probably quite a few that I have forgotten. I was Catering Boy and Steward

So get in touch

All the best 

Grant Saunders


----------



## dowling

welcome paisleymerchant would maybe be better if you posted dates when you were on these ships,remember alex leckie,sailed as cook on most of the denholm fleet,myself,iwas only with denholms a few years,but good years.regards graham dowling.


----------



## Ceum

paisleymerchant said:


> From 1975 onwards i worked for Denholms Ship Management Have often wondered what has become of some of the old shipmates
> So if anyone out there remembers me drop me a line !
> 
> The ships that I sailed on were
> 
> Gtv Eurofeighter
> Gtv Euroliner
> Gtv Asiafreighter
> Mv Sir John Hunter
> Mv Scotstoun
> Mv Wellpark
> Mv Troll Lake
> Mv Loch Lomond
> Mv Loch Maree
> Mv Stena Sailor
> Mv Tor Caledonia
> Mv Cast Otter
> 
> And probably quite a few that I have forgotten. I was Catering Boy and Steward
> 
> So get in touch
> 
> All the best
> 
> Grant Saunders


Hi Grant,
I think I probably sailed with you on the Scotstoun, I was an AB on there, I remember you telling me once that your Brother's name was Glen that is how it sticks in my mind, at that time I was quite fond of Whisky myself !! (GLEN GRANT) I was on the Scotstoun twice the first time was from March till September 1978 and again from February until June 1980 I paid off in Piraeus when she was sold to the Greeks.
Regards
Michael Mac Neil


----------



## dowling

hi grant,get your book out to confirm your dates onboard the denholm ships.alex leckie,2nd cook-baker thinks he remembers you.rgds graham.


----------



## paisleymerchant

These are the dates

SHIP	Join Date	Where	Leave Date	Where
Gtv Eurofreighter	28/11/1975	Greenock	05/03/1976	Greenock
Gtv Euroliner	26/03/1976	Greenock	24/06/1976	Greenock
Gtv Euroliner	29/07/1976	Greenock	27/09/1976	Greenock
Gtv Asiafreighter	15/10/1976	Greenock	09/11/1976	Greenock
M/V Sir John Hunter	28/11/1976	Hirohata Japan	16/05/1977	Yokohama
M/V Wellpark	29/05/1977	Hiroshima	18/01/1978	Freemantle
M/V Atholl Forest	12/03/1978	Cardiff	16/06/1978	Cardiff
M/V Scotstoun	17/07/1978	Kaohsiung	23/03/1979	Constanta
M/V Loch Lomond	28/05/1979	Los Angeles	03/12/1979	Sheerness
M/V Scotstoun	09/02/1980	La Goulette	25/06/1980	Pireaus
M/V Arctic Troll	15/08/1980	Tilbury	15/11/1980	Dagenham
M/V Loch Maree	14/12/1980	Sharjah	13/07/1981	Sharjah
M/V Wellpark	12/10/1981	Singapore	17/03/1982	Singapore
M/V Troll Lake	01/06/1982	Tilbury	01/08/1982	La Pallice
M/V Tor Caledonia	20/08/1982	Felixstowe	15/11/1982	Marseille
M/V Stena Sailer	17/12/1982	Hull	01/02/1983	Hull
M/V Tor Caledonia	24/05/1983	Stanley F I	15/08/1983	Stanley F I
M/V Tor Caledonia	18/10/1983	Stanley F I	30/12/1983	Stanley F I
M/V Tor Caledonia	02/03/1984	Stanley F I	09/05/1984	North Shields
M/V Exxtor 1	22/07/1984	Newhaven	30/07/1985	Newhaven
M/V Cast Otter	02/08/1985	Antwerp	22/12/1985	Antwerp
M/V Cast Otter	14/03/1986	Rotterdam	29/06/1986	Antwerp
M/V Tor Caledonia	23/10/1986	Immingham	31/10/1986	Immingham
M/V Merchant Trader	17/11/1986	Cairnryan	30/07/1987	Birkenhead
M/V Lincolnshire	14/12/1987	Livorno	18/05/1988	Donaldsonville
M/V Staffordshire	22/06/1988	Santos	09/11/1988	Yanbu
Bibby Resolution	06/01/1989	Emden	11/04/1989	Emden
Bibby Resolution	24/04/1989	New York	15/05/1989	New York
M/V Lincolnshire	06/07/1989	Gibbstown	06/12/1989	Antwerp
M/V Maersk Defender	08/03/1990	Esbjerg	30/03/1990	Esbjerg
M/V Maersk Defender	02/05/1990	Esbjerg	01/06/1990	Esbjerg
M/V Maersk Defender	27/06/1990	Esbjerg	30/10/1990	Esbjerg
M.V Maersk Harrier	22/11/1990	Limmasol	26/01/1991	Limmasol
M/V Maersk Defender	15/02/1991	Grangemouth	08/10/1991	Dan Field


----------



## paisleymerchant

Thanks your comments have now added dates and yes I do remember Alex Leckie


----------



## dowling

hi grant,must have missed you by the dates on your post.i thought i was doing well being with denholms for a few years but tou leave me standing cap in hand with your vessels.i will pass on regards to alex when i see him next.rgds graham


----------



## mrcanoehead

Sir. you sailed on the CAST OTTER, it used to come to quebec, pt cartier, sept illes & montreal, i remeber seeing it there in the 70's, How come they never employed anyone from Canada?

Bill Shaver


----------



## John Cassels

mrcanoehead said:


> Sir. you sailed on the CAST OTTER, it used to come to quebec, pt cartier, sept illes & montreal, i remeber seeing it there in the 70's, How come they never employed anyone from Canada?
> 
> Bill Shaver


Bill , for the Cast otter , Muskox and Husky we first used DSM then when
we did the management ourselves , we used a crewing agency in Bermuda.
The polarbear,Caribou and Beaver were similar but were crewed from an
agency in Croatia.


----------



## John Cassels

paisleymerchant said:


> These are the dates
> 
> SHIP	Join Date	Where	Leave Date	Where
> Gtv Eurofreighter	28/11/1975	Greenock	05/03/1976	Greenock
> Gtv Euroliner	26/03/1976	Greenock	24/06/1976	Greenock
> Gtv Euroliner	29/07/1976	Greenock	27/09/1976	Greenock
> Gtv Asiafreighter	15/10/1976	Greenock	09/11/1976	Greenock
> M/V Sir John Hunter	28/11/1976	Hirohata Japan	16/05/1977	Yokohama
> M/V Wellpark	29/05/1977	Hiroshima	18/01/1978	Freemantle
> M/V Atholl Forest	12/03/1978	Cardiff	16/06/1978	Cardiff
> M/V Scotstoun	17/07/1978	Kaohsiung	23/03/1979	Constanta
> M/V Loch Lomond	28/05/1979	Los Angeles	03/12/1979	Sheerness
> M/V Scotstoun	09/02/1980	La Goulette	25/06/1980	Pireaus
> M/V Arctic Troll	15/08/1980	Tilbury	15/11/1980	Dagenham
> M/V Loch Maree	14/12/1980	Sharjah	13/07/1981	Sharjah
> M/V Wellpark	12/10/1981	Singapore	17/03/1982	Singapore
> M/V Troll Lake	01/06/1982	Tilbury	01/08/1982	La Pallice
> M/V Tor Caledonia	20/08/1982	Felixstowe	15/11/1982	Marseille
> M/V Stena Sailer	17/12/1982	Hull	01/02/1983	Hull
> M/V Tor Caledonia	24/05/1983	Stanley F I	15/08/1983	Stanley F I
> M/V Tor Caledonia	18/10/1983	Stanley F I	30/12/1983	Stanley F I
> M/V Tor Caledonia	02/03/1984	Stanley F I	09/05/1984	North Shields
> M/V Exxtor 1	22/07/1984	Newhaven	30/07/1985	Newhaven
> M/V Cast Otter	02/08/1985	Antwerp	22/12/1985	Antwerp
> M/V Cast Otter	14/03/1986	Rotterdam	29/06/1986	Antwerp
> M/V Tor Caledonia	23/10/1986	Immingham	31/10/1986	Immingham
> M/V Merchant Trader	17/11/1986	Cairnryan	30/07/1987	Birkenhead
> M/V Lincolnshire	14/12/1987	Livorno	18/05/1988	Donaldsonville
> M/V Staffordshire	22/06/1988	Santos	09/11/1988	Yanbu
> Bibby Resolution	06/01/1989	Emden	11/04/1989	Emden
> Bibby Resolution	24/04/1989	New York	15/05/1989	New York
> M/V Lincolnshire	06/07/1989	Gibbstown	06/12/1989	Antwerp
> M/V Maersk Defender	08/03/1990	Esbjerg	30/03/1990	Esbjerg
> M/V Maersk Defender	02/05/1990	Esbjerg	01/06/1990	Esbjerg
> M/V Maersk Defender	27/06/1990	Esbjerg	30/10/1990	Esbjerg
> M.V Maersk Harrier	22/11/1990	Limmasol	26/01/1991	Limmasol
> M/V Maersk Defender	15/02/1991	Grangemouth	08/10/1991	Dan Field



Grant , are you the guy who fell through his bunk on the Atholl Forest when
I was there as Ch.Mate ???.


----------



## John Cassels

Grant , just remembered it wasn't you but another guy by the name of
Yellan. Sorry.


----------



## mrcanoehead

J.C.

terrific initals, w've a bridge in montreal named after somone like that too Jacques Cartier{ jimmy carter} Most americans don't know that, but thats another story.. reason i asked was would hvae liked to work on them , seemed interesting enough as opposed to staying on theose infernal lake boats, eventually got away from them, yes the major recession in early 80's & wound up in american navy, regretted that however made some interesting stops all over, wonder what your monthy wages were like for 4th or 3rd enginners on there under Denholm, For a while Federal navigation was under them too, another canadian company that flags out completely for obvious tax & anti union reasons, can't blame them, for if i was a buisnessman i'd do the same too. do you reember being on anchorage in Sept Iles, at the time the Derbishire was loading & left for JAPAN..

Bill Shaver

Bill Shaver.


----------



## Skye Sierra

Hi Grant,

Our paths crossed a few times - don't know if you remember. I was 3/O on the John Hunter when you joined in Hirohata and had the then new wife with me (she was on her honeymoon and discovered Geisha bars in Hirohata - oops!!). I was 2/0 and mate on the Exxtor with you and mate on the Tor Caledonia when you were there in '86.

My last trip with Denholms was relieving mate on the Merchant Trader. I only did 3 weeks on her and left to come ashore in February 87.

Hope you're looking after yourseRegards

Roger(Smoke)


----------



## jasmacpm

Hello, Grant,
as an ex Wellpark cadet, I am pretty certain I sailed with you on your second stint on her. In fact, it looks like you paid off your first trip on her when I joined. She was at Kwinana, loading pig iron for China? If I remember rightly, I probably flew out with you to Singapore to join her, on your second trip? We stayed overnight, in a hotel called "the Four Seasons?" I think we kaybe went to Christmas Island, then on to New Zealand, Brisbane, back to S'pore? I can't remember if you played football, but we played against a team in NZ and also in Brizzy, I think? It was a great trip, as a cadet. Wasn't there another catering boy, rather efiminate young man and another called, Gerry? I think you and he may have been celtic fans?
Anyway, hope all is well with you. My name, Jimmy McCallum. Don't suppose the name will ring a bell, but I enjoy this website.
Oh,another question for you and others- how the h--l did the Extorr 1 manage to cross the Atlantic to Newhaven? I was on her when she was refloated from Miami harbour. The steel plates in her ballast tanks were like paper.


----------



## Wurmadale

Looking at the ship list I must have sailed with you on Wellpark in '81, I joined as 4/E in Durban (Drydock) in September '81, paid off Kanda Japan just after New Year '82.
My main memory is of the mad Electrician from Somerset and answering an E/R alarm at 9pm and meeting the control room door mat floating passed the ladder when I got to the top plates!

It was a good trip and the football match in NZ Jimmy mentions was in Bluff if memory serves.

Roger


----------



## paisleymerchant

The first time I paid off was in Freemantle and if i remember right i do remember NZ but that was the first time i was on her
The second time on her all the cadets were no longer there


----------



## jasmacpm

*Wellpark*

Hi, Grant,
here's photographic proof we were on Wellpark together (I think?) - check gallery for Member Faces and search for Wellpark, or try this link-
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=137743


----------



## Dave.Finney

*Remeber Kitimat ?*

Hi Grant
sailed with you on Atholl Forrest . Have memories of a wild night out in B.C. Remember meeting you again a year or two later. I was a deck cadet on the Atholl Forrest 
regards 
Dave


----------



## johnmar

I also joined the Wellpark in May 1977 and paid off in Freemantle in Jan. 1978.
I was 3/O at the tine


----------



## sidsal

I have a friend Capt Brian McManus of Kinmel Bay near Rhyl in N Wales . I know he was master of the Arctic Troll before he retired. He was with Elder Dempster and then joined Denholms where he worked until he retired. He was a cadet on HMS Conway in WW2 and is a Normandy veteran.
Sid Davies


----------



## muldonaich

i sailed with him on troll lake twice a good old man had many a laugh with him next time you see him ask him about norman m campbell on troll lake he must remember him give him my regards kev.


----------



## John Cassels

sidsal said:


> I have a friend Capt Brian McManus of Kinmel Bay near Rhyl in N Wales . I know he was master of the Arctic Troll before he retired. He was with Elder Dempster and then joined Denholms where he worked until he retired. He was a cadet on HMS Conway in WW2 and is a Normandy veteran.
> Sid Davies



Still cycling his way round the world is he ?.


----------



## jimmys

John, another name from Denholms I used to know was Tommy Laird an Engineer and later Personnel Officer. I have not heard his name for years. Reading these threads names keep cropping up. I live in Glasgow but never sailed with Denholms. A lot of people I knew did.

Any details welcome.

regards
jimmy


----------



## muldonaich

jimmys said:


> John, another name from Denholms I used to know was Tommy Laird an Engineer and later Personnel Officer. I have not heard his name for years. Reading these threads names keep cropping up. I live in Glasgow but never sailed with Denholms. A lot of people I knew did.
> 
> Any details welcome.
> 
> regards
> jimmy


tommy laird passed on a long number of years ago i sailed with him a great guy he went very young poor man rgds kev


----------



## John Cassels

Jimmy , Kevin just beat me too it with the sad news about Tommy.

Maybe you've come across another "old "name ; Jimmy Meikle ?.


----------



## jimmys

Indeed sorry to hear about Tommy, My better half tells me I have not heard from him in thirty years. I was in Glasgow Nautical College in the seventies. She met him. I need to keep her away from my computer.

She says I dont know anybody called Meikle, but I am not so sure.

regards
jimmy


----------



## iain mac

If its Jimmy meikle the lecky he's retired and living in vittoria brasil


----------



## muldonaich

sailed with him another good guy has he passed on by the way john what happened to the cast husky and the other conbulkers they were good ships


----------



## muldonaich

hi jimmys tommy was in macgibbons school of engineering so she must remember jimmy holburn he ended up technical advisor to the board of directors in denholms two great guys jimmy was involved in the seatrain ships from the first drawingsome of us spent a lot of time with him in emden kev.


----------



## John Cassels

muldonaich said:


> sailed with him another good guy has he passed on by the way john what happened to the cast husky and the other conbulkers they were good ships



Morning Kevin,

All the conbulkers went in '94 , '95. As far as I can remember , they were
sold with the proviso that all container fittings would be removed and that
they would continue trading as panamax bulkers ( which in fact is all they
really were.
Yes , they were good days . Very hard working ships and well built.
Some of the loading/discharging programs we had to plan would have
finished weaker ships long ago.


----------



## jimmys

Kev

Yes I remember Jimmy Holburn, There was a very large number of Denholm engineers around at the time.

Did you or John perform on the sulphur boats, so called luxury liners. We used to hear about them at lunchtime refreshment. I cant remember the names of the ships. Have not heard anybody mention them for years.

regards
jimmy


----------



## Gulpers

jimmys,

That'll be the Naess Texas and Naess Louisiana, later Nordic Texas and Nordic Louisiana. (Thumb)


----------



## muldonaich

yes jimmy did about 18 months on the naess louisiana with catains maxwell warman smart and another cant remember his name bad run most of the time they were good ships in bad weather


----------



## jimmys

Hi Kev,

There was a lot of discussion about those two ships. An old friend Jim Hammond second engineer always spoke about that pair. Did you meet Jim???

I should not read these threads, you spend half your time trying to remember peoples names. The great thing about it is you can always ask here nobody minds if you get it wrong!!

regards
jimmy


----------



## muldonaich

hi jimmy the only engineers i remember are george brand c/h eng and david glatley 2nd eng its that long ago the only mate that comes to mind is marcus gunn and willie mcallister i think it was his first trip mate he then went into the office nice guy sadly he crossed the bar as well very young brgds kev


----------



## celsis

While I was running about daft on Ben Boats and Port Boats, my brother in law, Ron MacKinnon, was a Mate with Denholms.

Anybody remember what he was like to work with?


----------



## pentlandpirate

*ron (Ronnie) MacKinnon from Barra*

Do you mean Ronnie MacKinnon from Barra? Sailed with him when he was 3rd Mate on Connon Forest. Can spill the beans on what he was like for a fee?


----------



## keating1975

Grant & Roger

I joined Sir John Hunter on 10 May 1976 until leaving in Hirohata on 28 November 1976. My wife joined me in Sicily and we both flew back to UK from Japan.


----------



## L888doc

*L888doc*

Hi grant tried to respond to your posting re wellpark but didn't send. Anything diff I'm -ucked .yes I was on wellparks maiden voyage.i remember your name and unbelievably I think i can picture you. You were skinny long faced with wavy hair and always smiling? I am retired 69 clapped ooot but still see celtic every week . Sorry aboot buddies,my name is Jim docherty(big doc) live in bellshill giv me aring 01698844455.great to hear fae you.


Jim docherty


----------



## Gordon innes

Hi guys, i worked with denholms when at sea for a start, names i remember were Tom Witherspoons, (AB) Gary Blackburn (steward) John Mcknight(cook) john green (cook) these guys were aboard the loch lomond , tor gracia , artic troll, few more names will come to me which i will add as i remember them


----------



## Annmckinnon

Not sure of the name of the ship, burnt father sailed with the Denholms back then, he was a Chief Officer and had been with the Benline.


----------



## John Cassels

Annmckinnon said:


> Not sure of the name of the ship, burnt father sailed with the Denholms back then, he was a Chief Officer and had been with the Benline.


There were a couple of ch.mates called McKinnon . What was his first name ? , Neil , Ian or John ?.


----------



## Annmckinnon

His name was Alex and Scottish.


----------



## duncs

Annmckinnon said:


> His name was Alex and Scottish.


Hello Ann, I'm a bit stumped here. Was your dad, Alex, Capt Roddie's older brother?


Best regards,


Duncs


----------



## Annmckinnon

Hi there, no my dad was an only child, and had been at sea since he was 14 years old , must be a few McKinnons!!


----------



## SteveRobbo

Hello, did you ever meet my cousin Gary Pearce ? I've lost touch with Gary... i believe he worked for Denholm mid 70's onwards ? He would be about 60 now. Steve Robbo


----------

